# FOR GOD'S SAKE LETS GET MENTAL ILLNESS ON THE AGENDA AND OUT INTO THE PUBLIC



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

There said it - for those who know me (albeit on this site) you'll know that I'm not afraid to speak my mind but can I just say - this horrible horrible condition is the "Cinderella" in all areas of public health (certainly in the UK) - I must say, I'm being treated on a National Health Unit and have received almost total help and wonderful support from those fabbo Psychiatric nurses and auxilliaries. I'm now starting a programme of home leave and quite honestly don't know if I'd still be here if it wasn't for the support of my wonderful husband, kids and incredibly tight unit of friends and my baby sister who phones EVERY night, even when I sound and feel like ****.However, I went to my little girl's Easter Fair (and then took alot, since I've become horribly insecure) and one, only one of the teachers looked through me as if I didn't exist. Here, in Cheshire, they are closing 2 secure homes for severely mentally ill people whose very sanity depends on being able to live in secure, yet independent living accomodation. My god, I'm going to start getting policitial (not really my bag) but we (the mentally ill and the mentally well) have got to start TALKING ABOUT MENTAL ILLNESS. We haven't got 2 heads for ****s sake!!!!Anyone agree, and for all those who are suffering this ghastly illness to whatever degree and want to talk - I'M LISTENING ANYWAY.God blessSue


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

PS - hows about this - am going to start running and intend to run the London Marathon next year to raise money for MIND - the mental illness charity - would anyone be prepared to sponsor me. Mind you me willpower is so weak - I'll probbo neva make it round the block!!Sue


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Yep they are closing hospitals and such for mentally ill patients around here as well.They've been following the story of this one poor guy in the paper here. He has been in the hospital his whole life, he is getting elderly now, and needs that level of protection from himself but they are moving all these people to community based homes. He likes to get up at night and find anything that can burn and start fires so needless to say it has been a difficult placement. He probably does need to be kept in a locked ward somewhere, but the state won't pay to provide those facilities anymore.You might consider walking a marathon if you don't think you could run one. I'm working on walking a 1/2 marathon and some sponsered events here in the US are set up for walkers as well as runners. A friend of mine and I are just doing it on our own this time. http://www.marathonwalking.com/calendar_international.html lists UK marathons that are walker friendly, and has training schedules and stuff like that if you want that sort of info. http://www.marathonwalking.comK.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

That's a great idea our kid - it will give you something to focus on. If you think the London Marathon might be a bit much, how about the Great Manchester Run? http://www.greatrun.org/events/event.asp?id=17My daughter did it last year for the Kirsty Appeal. I'd join you, but with my knees I'd have to be carried. Just done some skipping and a couple of press-ups - God! I need to lie down now


----------



## 15390 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Sue.I have suffered with manic depression for the last 5 years. I totally agree with you. Whenever i tell someone that i receive mental health care, they look at me like i have told them i have killed someone! Sometimes i don't tell people, just so i can be treated "normal" for awhile! I think it's a very good idea about the marathon








Abi x


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome abi


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2006)

Well Abi - I reckon its their bloody problem and NOT yours - there is nothing to be ashamed about. Our Jack has a group of 6 friends and out of the seven mums FOUR of us suffer with depression to a greater or lesser degree. I have received almost nothing but sympathy apart from one bloody teacher at my 6 year old's school - she looked right through me when I "braved" the school fair and I was bloody terrified having been hospitalised for about 5 weeks.Right - I'll go and dig me scuzzy old trainers out then folks!!What meds are you on Abi - I'm on metazapene and a low dose of valium in the short term. Frankly I don't care what they put me on as long as I can live a useful and happy life with my kids.You stick with this board they are magic!!Sue xxx


----------

